# Zarko out for 6-8 wks..



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

.. Fortson's push on Zarko was inexcusable and hopefully Marion gets back for our next game because we're not going to have any depth at the three if he doesn't..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Absolutely sad. :nonono:

Fortson makes me wanna :starwars:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Fortson makes me wanna :starwars:


...

...battle to save the galaxy? Hmmm...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Damn!

Zarko is definitely one of the steals from the draft, he's been playing real good lately. THis injury is a huge blow, hopefully he uses this experience as a learning process. He will probably be scared to attack the rim for a while. But hopefully he can recover real quick.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Calenglo wants Fortson to be suspended for the amount that Zarko is out.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Is Marion playing tomorrow against Golden State???


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Is Marion playing tomorrow against Golden State???


He's questionable for the game..


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> He's questionable for the game..


Your guess???


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

He didnt even dress out for the game last night, I bet he will be in uniform for our next game though, but still not playing too many minutes.


----------



## EldenN893 (Dec 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Calenglo wants Fortson to be suspended for the amount that Zarko is out.


That won't happen. David Stern doesn't work like that.


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

ya that sucks what happened to zarko.. lol Colangelo called him a "Thug" lmao


----------



## PrimeTimeX (Nov 30, 2003)

* Called fortson a thug


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

its been about 2 weeks since the incidient, has there been any word on the progress of Cabarkapa? is the injury going to heal quicker than thought???


----------

